# haunted mansion 30th anniversary limited edition CD



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

I may have the clip your looking for. I just need to find it. I also have a different version of the ride through I can send you. I also have a copy of the "The Haunted Mansion Unauthorized 36th Anniversary Edition" in mp3 format (It's a four disk set). This version has most if not all sounds (in high quality) from the Haunted Mansion. If you're looking for something in particular let me know. I probably have it.


----------



## TribalBellydancer (Sep 26, 2008)

I have some sound clips from different parts of the mansion. It's not all in one track.  I can't remember where I found it... somewhere on the internet. Let me know if you want me to email it to you.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have it. Is all you want is that one track?
I have the whole thing shared here:

*Haunted Mansion 30th*


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello! 

I'm new here so I hope I'm posting in the right place.
I have a question maybe someone could PLEASE HELP me with. I'm looking for Disney's The Haunted Mansion (Limited, Limited Edition) cd. Below you will find the exact description I'm looking for. If anyone has this version could you please share it with me? Please, I would LOVE TO HAVE THIS. Thanks So Much And By The Way, Nice Forum!! =D

A limited limited-edition
The first 999 copies of the disc were burned onto specially silk-screened CDs that pictured the glowing, green face of the 13-hour grandfather clock from the Mansion's Corridor of Doors set. These 999 CDs (which sold out approximately two hours after Disneyland opened the day they went on sale) also had a special 13th track included on the disc, and they were each hand-signed by both Disney composer Buddy Baker and Disney lyricist "X" Atencio, both of whom are responsible for the attraction's "Grim Grinning Ghosts" theme song. These special CDs came with a card inserted that contained the signatures.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have the file from the CD, but it is not my file so I don't have the CD unfortuantely. I can re-share the file, but none of the scans.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Disney's The Haunted Mansion Cd Soundtrack*

Hello,

I'm looking for Disney's Haunted Mansion Cd Soundtrack in FLAC. The Limited, Limited Edition. Below is what it is I'm looking for:

A limited limited-edition
The first 999 copies of the disc were burned onto specially silk-screened CDs that pictured the glowing, green face of the 13-hour grandfather clock from the Mansion's Corridor of Doors set. These 999 CDs (which sold out approximately two hours after Disneyland opened the day they went on sale) also had a special 13th track included on the disc, and they were each hand-signed by both Disney composer Buddy Baker and Disney lyricist "X" Atencio, both of whom are responsible for the attraction's "Grim Grinning Ghosts" theme song. These special CDs came with a card inserted that contained the signatures. 

If you don't have the actual cd but have the files would you mind sharing with me. I've been looking for this cd for such a long time for my iPod. 

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

*The Haunted Mansion*

Could you please share the file with me? Is it good quality (cd) quality?

Thanks,


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's the DL link again:

*Haunted Mansion 30th *


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Thank You*

You are Simply The BEST!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Unfortunately snoopy and I have determined that i don't have the file with th 13th track. Sorry.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Halloweiner said:


> Here's the DL link again:
> 
> *Haunted Mansion 30th *


Awesome link, I downloaded the Haunted Mansion Holiday CD last week, now I have both. Thanks Halloweiner


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I just wish I could find copies of those Limted Edtions with the Bonus Tracks. Seeing as they only made 999 copies though I'm sure they're about impossible to find rips of.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

wristslitter said:


> Thanks Halloweiner


Yeah, thanks Halloweiner. I have gotten an incredible amount of good sound from this forum including much of it which I've gotten from reading others' requests.


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

This is great. One of the all time classics. Nothing compares to the creepy voice of Paul Frees. Anyone serious about programming quality Halloween music needs to add Paul Frees phrases like "There's no turning back now" and "welcome foolish mortals". CLASSIC QUALITY material.

Any chance someone can post wav files of this cd?

There are a few audio files on the cd that need to be modified, since vocal portions of tracks are panned hard left or hard right. They need to be imported into audio editing software like Audacity for manipulation, but importing 128 kbps files is sonically silly. wav files are truly needed.

I can do the audio editing since I have a dozens of years of complex audio editing experience. Just need the source files from the cd and I'd rather not pay $75 on Amazon. When I'm done, I can re-post the files.

Thanks!


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is a MP3 of Paul Frees talking, its 320 kbps MP3 file so that's the highest quality an MP3. I have the entire 30th Anniversary CD in 320 kbps so if you want me to upload it for you I will.

Here's just that one MP3 of Paul Frees rehearsing the different voices.
http://sharebee.com/888fca27


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

I just listened to the entire album and there are so many little audio clips that are a must for everyone here. BUT, much of this material was recorded in 1969 so the fidelity isn't the greatest. Having someone rip the cd to 128 kbps just makes things sonically worse. 

Again, I can't stress this enough, wav files need to be extracted from this cd.
Someone please post wav files!


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

HalloweenHouseParty said:


> Again, I can't stress this enough, wav files need to be extracted from this cd.
> Someone please post wav files!


Ditto on that.

This is a staple in my musical haunt library, but I also have low quality files. 

wavs would be great of the spoken word material (Paul Frees, etc)
A lot of the music portions are useless.


----------



## nonanon (Sep 27, 2010)

keep watching demonoid
ive got 4 originals (3 aren't 30th anniversary either) There was another torrent of a lot stuff mixed together but if you find it, it will take a long time to snag. I don't know if I will repost somewhere else because I didn't make it, don't have the originals, and many of the mp3's aren't clean (clipped). and am looking for the elusive first edition 13th track in wav


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I have the cd. Not one of the 999 but I bought it at Disneyland years ago. If someone still needs something let me know and I'll dig it up.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

*The Haunted Mansion*



nonanon said:


> keep watching demonoid
> ive got 4 originals (3 aren't 30th anniversary either) There was another torrent of a lot stuff mixed together but if you find it, it will take a long time to snag. I don't know if I will repost somewhere else because I didn't make it, don't have the originals, and many of the mp3's aren't clean (clipped). and am looking for the elusive first edition 13th track in wav


Sent you a private email.


----------



## nonanon (Sep 27, 2010)

How about the whole cd in uncompressed form? It's a "modified" second edition that includes the thirteenth track from the first edition uber rare cd. Check out the post with similar title as this one. It should be finished in a couple hours uploading. It's about 400 megs or so. Sorry, it's all in one large zip file. Enjoy! I hope the upload doesn't crap out before it's finished....


----------

